# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  74 định công - hàng thanh lý - dt, zalo 0982418182

## zinken2

ms1: (đã bán)
combo thép  KR33a. ht 60mm, bản rộng 60mm, vít me d10/b5.  dầu mỡ tùm lum, vệ sinh xong lại đẹp ngay thôi. có 3 bộ, giá tại xưởng 250 ng/ bộ.

ms2: 
2 puly thép  + dây đai thép bản rộng 24mm m3 thì phải , chu vi cỡ gần 2 m . giá 250ng

còn ít hàng nữa chưa chụp ảnh kịp up sau vậy
thank

----------


## sonnc1990

> ms1:
> combo thép  KR33a. ht 60mm, bản rộng 60mm, vít me d10/b5.  dầu mỡ tùm lum, vệ sinh xong lại đẹp ngay thôi. có 3 bộ, giá tại xưởng 250 ng/ bộ.
> 
> ms2: 
> 2 puly thép  + dây đai thép bản rộng 24mm m3 thì phải , chu vi cỡ gần 2 m . giá 250ng
> 
> còn ít hàng nữa chưa chụp ảnh kịp up sau vậy
> thank


Hóng combo kr33 số lượng cỡ 30 con

----------


## Caychevoi

Puly cốt 12mm có tỷ lệ truyền 1:2 k bác. Em cần 2 bộ.

----------


## zinken2

> Puly cốt 12mm có tỷ lệ truyền 1:2 k bác. Em cần 2 bộ.


cái này mình ko có, bác lấy rồi mua thêm 1 puly nữa dk 27 là ok có tỷ truyền 1/2

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp nào
ms3: (đã bán)
vít me 20/b10 2 đầu mối bi. hành trình 620mm đầu lắp chuẩn BK15. xuát xứ TQ chất lượng 80% so với Tầu mới. giá bèo 300ng.
.
ms4 :Frown: đã bán)
colet c32, c16 các loại. c32 hàng nhật 2nd. c16 hàng đài loan mới.

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp.
ms5:
bộ gá máy cắt tay. mới lắp chưa dùng lần nào. mua 370ng bán lại cho bác nào cần 300ng. (giảm giá còn 200K)
[ATTACH=CONFIG]64981
ms6 (đã bán)
spidle 1.5kw er 13 quay ồn,  chắc phải thay bi , bảo dưỡng. giá thanh lý 400ngan. cái này bán và tes tại xưởng cho khách quan nhé.

ms7 (đã bán)
combo mini và vít me mini phù hợp thí nghiệm và làm z máy cnc tải nhẹ. bé nhưng cực chất bước nhỏ chính xác, trước mua định chế máy mài dao nay nản. 300ng cả 2 thứ

ms8 (bán hộ chú em)(đã bán)
đài dao phay đủ cán xuất xứ nhật. giá 500ng (bác nào yêu alo  có giá yêu hơn nhé) nếu mua đài dao cùng đám colet c32 thì tròn 1 triệu nhé

nhiêu đã. thank mọi người đọc tin và ủng hộ

----------


## thuongdtth

ms6
spidle 1.5kw er 13 quay ồn,  chắc phải thay bi , bảo dưỡng. giá thanh lý 400ngan. cái này bán và tes tại xưởng cho khách quan nhé.


đặc gạch con spindle  
0982104041

----------

zinken2

----------


## hung1706

Ms8 là bao gồm cán + bát như hình àh bác. Nếu đúng vậy thì em gạch nhé. Qua t2 đầu tuần em CK ạ

----------

zinken2

----------


## thuhanoi

> up tiếp nào
> ms3:
> vít me 20/b10 2 đầu mối bi. hành trình 620mm đầu lắp chuẩn BK15. xuát xứ TQ chất lượng 80% so với Tầu mới. giá bèo 300ng.
> .


Cây này 2 đầu thế nào bác,mình tạmgạch cây này nhé, thanks

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Ms8 là bao gồm cán + bát như hình àh bác. Nếu đúng vậy thì em gạch nhé. Qua t2 đầu tuần em CK ạ


xin lỗi bác có người qua lấy luôn rồi. 1 tr là bát dao  và colet c32 thôi. c16 bán riêng ạ
thank

----------


## zinken2

> Cây này 2 đầu thế nào bác,mình tạmgạch cây này nhé, thanks


1 đầu vừa bk mười lăm , 1 đầu nguyên ren dk 20 thì phải mai kt lại.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## zinken2

> ms6
> spidle 1.5kw er 13 quay ồn,  chắc phải thay bi , bảo dưỡng. giá thanh lý 400ngan. cái này bán và tes tại xưởng cho khách quan nhé.
> 
> 
> đặc gạch con spindle  
> 0982104041


hy vọng bác ở hà nội qua xưởng tes

----------


## sonnc1990

> hy vọng bác ở hà nội qua xưởng tes


Nếu không thì chú để cháu nhớ. Với cả 3 bộ kr33 luôn

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Nếu không thì chú để cháu nhớ. Với cả 3 bộ kr33 luôn


3 bộ kr33a đã có người lấy rôi. còn spindle thì ai gạch trước thì ưu tiên theo thứ tự ạ.

----------

sonnc1990

----------


## thuongdtth

> hy vọng bác ở hà nội qua xưởng tes


mình ở xa nên kg qua test được, bán hàng tin tưởng thì bác nhắn cho mình số tk, chuyển khoản rồi ship chậm viettel cho mình nhé thanks!
0982104041

----------


## thuhanoi

> 1 đầu vừa bk mười lăm , 1 đầu nguyên ren dk 20 thì phải mai kt lại.


Bác cho stk nhé

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Bác cho stk nhé


nhan tin cho mình so đt để mình nhan tk. hn kiểm tra là đầu kia vít me là ko tiện hạ xuống 15, mà đàu ren dk vít me d20 luôn bác nhé.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## zinken2

> mình ở xa nên kg qua test được, bán hàng tin tưởng thì bác nhắn cho mình số tk, chuyển khoản rồi ship chậm viettel cho mình nhé thanks!
> 0982104041


vậy thì để mình tes rồi báo bác sau. vì khi mua cả lô 8 con người bán chỉ tes cho mình nửa phút quay là ok. về tes lại thấy 2 con zơ kêu ồn mình loại luôn ko dùng. cũng đã hơn năm rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> nhan tin cho mình so đt để mình nhan tk. hn kiểm tra là đầu kia vít me là ko tiện hạ xuống 15, mà đàu ren dk vít me d20 luôn bác nhé.


Cho vào zalo bác

----------


## kzam

> vậy thì để mình tes rồi báo bác sau. vì khi mua cả lô 8 con người bán chỉ tes cho mình nửa phút quay là ok. về tes lại thấy 2 con zơ kêu ồn mình loại luôn ko dùng. cũng đã hơn năm rồi.


Còn 1 con vân chạy thì em gạch nha

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Còn 1 con vân chạy thì em gạch nha


con ấy bán lâu rồi bác ơi, con này là sót lại à

----------

kzam

----------


## zinken2

SP 1.5 kw.
gửi các bác đăng ký mua sp 1.5 kw.
1. trông ảnh các bác đã rõ là ko có giắc dây vào bt rồi.
2. tes: chay ko cấp nước, thời gian tes 1 phút. có quay video
- kiểm tra 4 chân ko có chân nào chạm vỏ.
- cấp 80 hz bắt đầu ồn, 150 hz ồn dữ nên ko tăng nữa.
- sau khi dừng vỏ sp nóng hơn mức bình thường, khả năng bi hư có thể dẫn đến sát cốt.
- ko tháo lõi nên ko rõ tình trạng cuộn dây.
- KL con này khi dùng chắc chắn phải thay bi, bảo dưỡng. các phần khác thì ko rõ.
đấy là tình trạng như vậy các bác theo thứ tự là : thuongdtth, xuangio, sonnc 1990 cân nhắc quyết định có gì thông báo lại cho mình biết quyết định của mình. bác nào cần mình gửi video tes nhé
thank các bác đã quan tâm ủng hộ

----------

sonnc1990

----------


## zinken2

ms9:
hộp số tỷ lệ 1/5 cốt ra d 16, cốt vào âm d14, bích vào vừa servo 400w. hình thức chất lượng ok. giá tại xưởng 320k/c -  2.8tr/10c 

ms 10:
combo nhôm mini LPK, kích thước xem trên ảnh nhé. vít me 10/b5, 1 bản ray to mỏng ở giữa. ht khoảng 70mm, nếu tháo giảm chấn + thêm 30mm. giá 350k
[ATTAC

----------


## zinken2

cập nhật 1 chút:
-BT 1.5 kw 
theo thứ tự, bt đã thuộc về bác xuangio tp HCM.
- ms7: đã bán
- ms8 còn colet c16, (c32 và bát dao đã bán)
- ms1: combo kr33a đã bán
- vít me d20/10 TQ đã về với cụ Huề TP huế 
thank các bác đa ủng hộ. khi nhận hàng có vấn đề gì xin thông báo với mình nhé để phục vụ ngày càng tốt hơn
kính báo.

----------


## zinken2

ms11 (đã hết hàng)
bắt đầu 1 ngày mới . để đây và ko nói gì
. 
định ko nói gì, nhưng bác long nhắc nhở nội quy nên lại phải nói:
kim chết . xuất xứ từ nguồn cung cấp hàng tháo máy bãi nói hàng nhật từ kho ra, mình kiểm định theo kinh nghiệm (cặp chặt hết cõ, lấy tay gảy cần tháo khóa thấy cực nhẹ, các chốt tán vừa đủ độ zơ, chắc chắn, hàm kìm cứng gặm thép ct3 ngọt...) thấy ok. lấy 10 chiếc, tính dùng 2 c, còn lại để cho ae nào thích
giá : 400k/c , 700k/2c,

----------


## zinken2

ms12 (đã bán)
giá quay đa chiều, nhôm hơp kim, hàng sưu tầm tháo máy. khớp quay nhẹ nhàng nhưng rất mút. thích hợp cho việc: đỡ màn hình máy cnc,  gá khoan hoặc taro đa điểm nhanh, gá máy quay video...
giá: 200k có duy nhất 1 c
Đính kèm 65062Đính kèm 65063

----------


## zinken2

ms13
step + driver vecxta (thông số xem trên ảnh nhé) có 3 bộ. chất lượng: sống, loại này chất hơn loại 4 dây nhé. giá: 200k/bộ; 500k/ 3 bộ (ưu tiên bán cả 3 bộ)

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp nào.
ms14 (đã bán)
BOB mach3: cổng LPT: 1 mới 100% còn nguyên trong túi nilon, 1 đã sử dụng . giá 250k cho cả 2 cái (ko cáp LPT);  + 50k  có thêm 2 cáp LPT dài khoảng 2m

ms15 (đã bán)
Cạc NC v5 mới 100% đầy đủ cạc, cáp, bo đấu nối. giá 300k

ms16
vít me d16/b5 THK  đầy đủ gối áo BKBF 12 đẹp mới 98%. hành trình 210 mm: giá 400k/c

ms17
chân tăng chỉnh  khung máy thép trắng. đk đế 80mm có lót cao su kỹ thuật. cao 250mm. đk thân  20 - 22mm. hàng tháo máy sáng choang, tổng 6 cái,  giá bán tại xưởng: 360k/6 cai  320k/4c   

ms 18
bánh xe có kèm tăng chỉnh đế máy mới 90% hàng tháo máy, bánh cao su kỹ thuật, giá 350k/4c

ms 19
4 con tăng chỉnh máy mini thân dk 12 đế inox dk 60 phù hợp máy cnc mini : 120k/ 4c

P/s : hàng bánh xe, tăng chỉnh bán giúp chú em. các bác thấy ưng nhưng chưa ưng giá có thể thương lượng thêm với chủ hàng)
nhiêu đã

----------


## ktshung

em gạch MS14 và 15 lấy luôn lpt

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> em gạch MS14 và 15 lấy luôn lpt


ok nhận gạch của bác. cáp LPT ko phải mới 100% bác nhé

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> ok nhận gạch của bác. cáp LPT ko phải mới 100% bác nhé


ko vấn đề gì ạ, sáng mai em chuyển tiền bác nhé, có phải số vietcombank lần giao dịch hụt vừa rồi ko ạ

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

mai gui cho bác số tk khác

----------


## secondhand

Mình lấy cây vitme này nhé! Bác cho stk luôn

----------

zinken2

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Mình lấy cây vitme này nhé! Bác cho stk luôn


em lấy cái ms15 anh nhé
a cho e stk với
trung 0976023322
thanks

----------


## zinken2

> em lấy cái ms15 anh nhé
> a cho e stk với
> trung 0976023322
> thanks


ms15 là cạc NC có bác ktshung lấy rồi bác nhé. thấy ảnh bác gửi kèm là cây vít me ms16. nếu bác lấy ms16 thì vẫn còn bác nhé.
thank

----------


## zinken2

> Mình lấy cây vitme này nhé! Bác cho stk luôn


bác add zalo với mình nhé để gửi bác số tk. thank

----------


## zinken2

ms20
dây đai răng, bản rộng 30 dài khoảng 4m, M8 thì phải. giá 100k

ms21
ống phóng lazer phi kim. hàng mới nhưng để lâu ko rõ chất lượng nghe nói nó tự suy hao theo thời gian, thông số các bác xem trên ảnh. bán mù hên sui 200k/ 2 ống qua xưởng hốt. ship + 50k công đóng gói. (bán giúp chú em).

ms22
bánh xe có tăng chỉnh làm chân máy tải nặng. hàng tháo máy chất lượng 87%. 500k/ 4c (ko bán lẻ)

thank các bác đọc bài, rảnh up tiếp

----------


## zinken2

ms23:
1. cáp LPT trước mua lắp máy cho khách, để lâu bụi bẩn cả mớ (4 c) : 100k
2. cáp USB chống nhiễu loại dài (đã kiểm chứng chống nhiễu rất tốt cho BOB mach3) cả mớ (3 hay 4 c thì phải) 100k
lấy tất 150k

----------


## zinken2

cập nhật;
 nhanh quá
 - ống phóng, cac NC v5, BOB mach3, mớ dây cáp LPT, USB, bánh xe tải nặng, dai răng đã có gạch và chủ rồi nhé.
- có bác nào quan tâm bộ bánh răng , thanh răng làm máy cnc gỗ ko? để mình thêm động lực lôi ra chụp ảnh để UP tiếp
- ôi còn 1 đống BK, BF, bi ống C, áo nút vít me, khớp nối thép nhôm, nhám tăng, máy soi, xác khoan pin makita... hầm bà làng mà chưa lôi ra được các bác đợi và theo dõi nhé.
 thank các bác ủng hộ

----------

Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## sonnc1990

Hóng xác khoan pin. Có tấm hình e lướt qua bác nhặt về chế đồ

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

ms24 (đã bán)
 mã này up để chống vã cho sonnc
xác khoan pin và dũa máy (chưa chế).
1. những khoan này các tính năng (đảo chiều, đổi tốc...) vẫn ok nhé có mỗi pin là kém thôi. bác nào có nghề độ pin, thay pin, hoặc chế cháo thì lấy nhé. giá 300k cả mớ . đến xưởng lấy khuyến mãi 1 con tỉa cành điện 110 âm mưu chế thành máy dũa mà lười quá.

vừa đăng đã có gạch

----------


## BLCNC

> ms24
>  mã này up để chống vã cho sonnc
> xác khoan pin và dũa máy (chưa chế).
> 1. những khoan này các tính năng (đảo chiều, đổi tốc...) vẫn ok nhé có mỗi pin là kém thôi. bác nào có nghề độ pin, thay pin, hoặc chế cháo thì lấy nhé. giá 300k cả mớ . đến xưởng lấy khuyến mãi 1 con tỉa cành điện 110 âm mưu chế thành máy dũa mà lười quá.


Mình gạch mớ này nha

----------

zinken2

----------


## sonnc1990

Oec chưa kịp xem mà đã bay rồi khổ quá

----------


## sonnc1990

Nếu còn máy pin nữa thì ưu tiên em với bác

----------

zinken2

----------


## ktshung

bác gừi luôn cho em MS23 nhé

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> bác gừi luôn cho em MS23 nhé


vừa đăng đã có bác hẹn qua xưởng lấy. để mình hỏi lại, nếu bác đó ko lấy  chuyển cho bác. mà bác sao cần lắm cáp LPT thế. đã đóng hàng thêm cho bác 1 cáp LPT nữa rồi 3 cái lận.

----------


## zinken2

ms25 (bán hộ chú em) (đã bán)
soi maxtec công xuất lớn. hàng này rao ở chợ mộc thì hợp hơn, thôi thì cứ đăng biết đâu có bác cần (ngày xưa có con này thay SP đã là đỉnh đấy). chú em nói dùng vài lần thôi rồi để đấy nay thạn lý cho đỡ chật nhà. thông số xem trên ảnh nhé, chỉ có như ảnh ko có thêm gì, giá tại xưởng là 1.1tr

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp:
ms26:
lưỡi cưa đĩa kỹ thuật nổi tiếng của hãng KINKEDER đến từ Liên bang Đức. hàng đã qua sử dụng nhưng còn rất sắc. có đủ độ dầy các loại từ 1.2mm - 3mm. Bác nào đã sử dụng loại này rồi thì chắc rất ưng về chất lượng. giá 300 - 400 k/ lưỡi (tùy dày mỏng, phủ titan...) Đính kèm 65301Đính kèm 65302Đính kèm 65303
còn đống combo và các thứ khác chưa có thời gian chup ảnh hẹ các bác sau nhé

----------


## zinken2

ms 27
inverter (đổi điện  12 +/- thành xoay chiều 220v. 100w). hàng mua hai cái để dùng từ hồi hay mất điện ( vài năm rồi) dùng vài lần sau ko cần dùng hôm nay đem thanh lý. 1 cái  lên đèn bình thường. 1 cái ko lên đèn (lười ko tháo kiểm tra) bán cả mớ 400k/ 2 cái . ưu tiên số 1 là qua xưởng hốt nhé
Đính kèm 65307

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp nào.
ms28: (bán hộ ) (đã bán)
hút bụi 20l thông số, phụ kiên như hình, chất lượng 98%, có ống hút. giá tại xưởng 1,2 tr (ưu tiên qua xưởng lấy) ship thêm 50k công đóng gói, các thông số như cao rộng nặng các bác tra good hộ nhé.

ms 29: (hàng có thường xuyên)
ke góc cho nhôm định hình các loại: cái này nhiều loại bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ qua đt zalo với mình nhé.

----------


## zinken2

ms30
thanh răng, bánh răng.
1, thanh răng chéo 20 x25 x 671 tôi mài hàng chạy thử 1 tuần sau thay vít me rồi cất. số lượng 1 thanh.
2. Bánh răng đầu lăn thanh răng chéo + puly răng (lắp đầu step d14) mới chưa sử dụng. 
hai mục này đủ để lắp hành trình 620mm. cái này nếu lắp cho trục Y thì gá thẳng lên vai máy, nếu lắp trục X cần thêm 1 combo nhôm nữa. loại này ko dùng dây culoa chỉnh bằng cơ cấu cam rất linh hoạt. có bản vẽ thiết kế, hoặc gia công vỏ combo nhôm để hoàn thiên.
giá thanh lý giải tán tại xưởng: thanh răng 250K (giá mới tham khảo: là 390k nhé); bánh răng + pu ly 400k (giá mới tham khảo: chỉ riêng bắng răng chưa có puly là 540 k nhé).
- Ưu tiên bán cả bộ ( thanh răng và bánh răng) : 600k
- Nếu gia công thêm combo nhôm để hoàn thiện + thêm 150k.

----------


## zinken2

ms31 (đã bán)
 bộ trượt mini. chất liệu nhôm hợp kim, di chuyển bằng bánh răng và thanh răng chéo hệ mang cá, chuyển động êm ái mượt mà, có khóa hãm, ht 70mm hình thức xin xắn, cái này ứng dụng làm gì tùy các bác nhé. giá 150k

----------


## saudau

> ms31
>  bộ trượt mini. chất liệu nhôm hợp kim, di chuyển bằng bánh răng và thanh răng chéo hệ mang cá, chuyển động êm ái mượt mà, có khóa hãm, ht 70mm hình thức xin xắn, cái này ứng dụng làm gì tùy các bác nhé. giá 150k


Lấy cái này nhé bác, Zalógiup mình thông tin nhé.

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Lấy cái này nhé bác, Zalógiup mình thông tin nhé.


bác cần thông tin gì, add zalo 0982418182 nhé

----------


## saudau

> bác cần thông tin gì, add zalo 0982418182 nhé


Zalo add ko được bác. Bác Ếch Em Ếch stk nhé.

----------


## zinken2

ms32
biến tần BEST chị na. 220v / 3Kw hình thức còn mới, có 1 vết nứt nhỏ nếu trám keo con voi là ok. nội thất (chỉ mở nắp đấu dây) sáng mới. con này 1 thời làm mưa làm gió dòng hàng TQ. đang hoạt động hoàn hảo, đã cài đặt cho 400hz, đã tes ok (có video tes dành gửi cho bác nào mua nhé). giá bán tại xưởng: 2,1 tr (giá mới rẻ nhất tham khảo là 3.7 tr nhé). con này phổ thông nên có nhiều tài liệu hướng dẫn kết nối BOB mach3, và NC cũng như cài đặt trên mạng. (trong các ảnh này có 1 cái chụp vết nứt nhé)
Đính kèm 65736Đính kèm 65737Đính kèm 65738Đính kèm 65739Đính kèm 65740Đính kèm 65741

ms 33
spindl 1.5kw/ er 16 loại tốt

----------


## zinken2

thêm video tes biến tần http://Hulu YouTube (Long) YouTube (...z5VCyqV9UN</a>

----------


## zinken2

ủa ko hiểu sao ko chen vieo được. bác nào quan tâm mình gửi qua zalo vậy

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Spindle gia nhieu a ơi,cho e xem hình

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Spindle gia nhieu a ơi,cho e xem hình


mai up ảnh nhé bác

----------


## sieunhim

Cho e xem cái hình con spindle đc e lấy chung với 2 cây vitme lun

----------

zinken2

----------


## vufree

Mình lấy 2 ống Láer nhé...

----------


## zinken2

> Mình lấy 2 ống Láer nhé...


cái đó cáo người lấy rồi bác

----------

kzam

----------


## zinken2

ms33
  Không nghĩ nhiều bác quan tâm đến SP như vậy. bây giời mới có thời gian chup và up đây.
spindl 1.6 kw ER16, làm mát bằng nước, hàng tốt đặt trực tiếp từ TQ về , sử dụng 7 - 8 tháng gì đó , sau đó tháo ko dùng, hình thức có vài chỗ mạ bắt đầu sùi (do ko dùng ko bảo quản tốt), chất lượng vẫn ok, quay êm toàn giải (đã tes hôm qua cùng bt ) . loại này khi mua còn đắt hơn loại 2,2kw hay dùng cho gỗ. các bác nhìn 2 cái giắc cắm (cái bé của loại 2,2kw, cái to là của nó 1,5kw) có thể so sánh được rồi. giá thanh lý tại xưởng là 1.8 tr (ưu tiên qua xưởng tes và giao dịch. có video tes ).

----------


## zinken2

> ms33
>   Không nghĩ nhiều bác quan tâm đến SP như vậy. bây giời mới có thời gian chup và up đây.
> spindl 1.6 kw ER16, làm mát bằng nước, hàng tốt đặt trực tiếp từ TQ về , sử dụng 7 - 8 tháng gì đó , sau đó tháo ko dùng, hình thức có vài chỗ mạ bắt đầu sùi (do ko dùng ko bảo quản tốt), chất lượng vẫn ok, quay êm toàn giải (đã tes hôm qua cùng bt ) . loại này khi mua còn đắt hơn loại 2,2kw hay dùng cho gỗ. các bác nhìn 2 cái giắc cắm (cái bé của loại 2,2kw, cái to là của nó 1,5kw) có thể so sánh được rồi. giá thanh lý tại xưởng là 1.8 tr (ưu tiên qua xưởng tes và giao dịch. có video tes ).


con SP 1.5kw đã có chủ rồi các bác nhé, các bác zalo, đt muộn thông cảm

----------


## zinken2

up nào
 ms 34
biến tần 1.5kw 400hz 220v. xuất xứ TQ loại này khi trước mình hay lắp máy cnc có nhập về khoảng 8 con, đã dùng 7 con ( cách nay khoảng 6 năm gì đó),  hiện còn 1 con, loại này nhập về đã ko có vỏ vì để trong tủ điện, ko vỏ cho rẻ. để đã lâu hôm bới ra thanh lý. hàng mới 100%, cắm điện may quá vẫn lên đèn và hoạt động . có con Sp để tes lại bán mất tiêu chỉ tes chay. con này phù hợp bác nào lắp bt trong tủ rồi kéo mặt điều khiển ra ngoài ( dây dk dài 650mm). lâu quá rồi quên cách cài đặt. bác nào ưng em nó về tự  mày mò cài đặt nhé (. chất lượng về hình thức là mới, còn sử dụng để lâu rồi ko rõ.  giá bèo 500k
[ATTACH=CONFIG]65893
(đã có gạch rồi nhé)

----------


## zinken2

ms35
bánh xe có tăng chân kèm. hàng tháo máy hình thức đẹp, chất lượng tốt. kích thước các bác xem qua ảnh nhé. giá 300k/4c

----------


## zinken2

ms36.
cái này hình như là thiết bị học ngoại ngữ, hình thức mới, ko vỡ, sứt, nắp mở kiểu lật kích thước khoảng 350 x 250 x 80mm (d x r x c). ko có đầu giắc (na ná chuột và bàn phím ) nguồn 9v dc để thử. bán mù hên sui giá 150k ( coi như mua cái vỏ, cho các bác thích chế cháo)

----------


## zinken2

> ms36.
> cái này hình như là thiết bị học ngoại ngữ, hình thức mới, ko vỡ, sứt, nắp mở kiểu lật kích thước khoảng 350 x 250 x 80mm (d x r x c). ko có đầu giắc (na ná chuột và bàn phím ) nguồn 9v dc để thử. bán mù hên sui giá 150k ( coi như mua cái vỏ, cho các bác thích chế cháo)


hi. nhanh quá, kiểu này chắc giữ lại 1 bộ vọc ngoại ngữ. có 5 bộ, đã xong 3 bộ, còn 2 thôi, các bác nhanh tay nhé.
thank

----------


## vndic

mình lấy 1 bộ nhé

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> mình lấy 1 bộ nhé


vâng. bác cho số điên thoại nhé vì có mấy bác zalo, nhắn tin, đt ,ko rõ bác nào

----------


## vndic

> vâng. bác cho số điên thoại nhé vì có mấy bác zalo, nhắn tin, đt ,ko rõ bác nào


mình vừa gọi bạn, số đuôi 447 hẹn sáng mai qua lấy

----------


## zinken2

ms37.
băng nhám mini. phục vụ các bác cơ khí, mộc...cái này được lắp lên máy mài tay để sử dụng. ngày trước mình có DIY bán trên kênh đồ chế, nay đã có hàng sản xuất công nghiệp mình đăng xem bác nào có nhu cầu thì ủng hộ. bộ này có thể luồn lách linh hoạt để đánh nhám đầu ống, khe hẹp..., thiết bị có 3 cần căng nhám tùy theo nhu cầu, vị trí cần nhám, dây nhám có loại thô, mịn. máy có lái băng nhám, .dân cơ khí nhìn cái là biết lắp chắc ko cần nói nhiều. hàng mới chất lượng ok . giá 250k/ bộ (xem ảnh)

thank

----------


## tranphong248

> ms37.
> băng nhám mini. phục vụ các bác cơ khí, mộc...cái này được lắp lên máy mài tay để sử dụng. ngày trước mình có DIY bán trên kênh đồ chế, nay đã có hàng sản xuất công nghiệp mình đăng xem bác nào có nhu cầu thì ủng hộ. bộ này có thể luồn lách linh hoạt để đánh nhám đầu ống, khe hẹp..., thiết bị có 3 cần căng nhám tùy theo nhu cầu, vị trí cần nhám, dây nhám có loại thô, mịn. máy có lái băng nhám, .dân cơ khí nhìn cái là biết lắp chắc ko cần nói nhiều. hàng mới chất lượng ok . giá 250k/ bộ (xem ảnh)
> 
> thank


Cho e số phone đi bác ken. In bọc vô 0907 442 89 năm ah

----------

zinken2

----------


## ppgas

> ms37.. giá 250k/ bộ (xem ảnh)


Ủng hộ hàng đồng bọn  :Smile:  Bác gửi em 1 set nhé.
Nhắn giúp stk vào zalo thanks

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Cho e số phone đi bác ken. In bọc vô 0907 442 89 năm ah


da ket noi zalo. so của ken đây 0982418182

----------


## puskinu

E đăng ký một bộ mài băng nhám bác nhé

----------


## zinken2

về mã 37 băng nhám mini.
có chú em tham gia đấu giá của 1 sàn nào ko rõ nữa, thỉnh thoảng có thắng được 1 vài bộ nhờ bán nên mới có giá đó. (bác nào rành taobao tìm thì sẽ rõ, trước có định nhập về như giá cao quá). hiện tại có 2 bộ thì bác ppgat đã lấy 1 bộ, 1 bộ dành cho bác puskinu (bác tranphong284 có nhắn nhưng ko hiểu nội dung gì chưa thấy nhắn lại). còn 3 - 4 bộ nữa hàng đang về chắc tuần sau, bác nào đã gọi điên, zalo thì nhắc mình 1 cái để biết đành hàngcho các bác. 
bác puskinu chốt thì liên hệ zao với mình (nhớ ghi tên trên diễn đàn ko mình ko nhận ra) để có số tk, nếu ko lấy cũng báo để chuyển cho bác khác.
thank

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> về mã 37 băng nhám mini.
> có chú em tham gia đấu giá của 1 sàn nào ko rõ nữa, thỉnh thoảng có thắng được 1 vài bộ nhờ bán nên mới có giá đó. (bác nào rành taobao tìm thì sẽ rõ, trước có định nhập về như giá cao quá). hiện tại có 2 bộ thì bác ppgat đã lấy 1 bộ, 1 bộ dành cho bác puskinu (bác tranphong284 có nhắn nhưng ko hiểu nội dung gì chưa thấy nhắn lại). còn 3 - 4 bộ nữa hàng đang về chắc tuần sau, bác nào đã gọi điên, zalo thì nhắc mình 1 cái để biết đành hàngcho các bác. 
> bác puskinu chốt thì liên hệ zao với mình (nhớ ghi tên trên diễn đàn ko mình ko nhận ra) để có số tk, nếu ko lấy cũng báo để chuyển cho bác khác.
> thank


Em củng dặn 1 bộ mà tình hình khan hiếm quá chắc khó tới em nên nếu có bể gạch thì bác cứ gửi cho em nhé ( Tân Vũng Tàu )

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

Băng nhám mini mã số 37
tuần này chú em lại đấu giá được hơn 10 bộ. vậy thông báo bác nào có nhu cầu đăng ký để mình chốt đơn hàng nhé. vì có bác zalo, nt mà nick trên diễn đàn có thể khác với zalo, tên do vậy tránh nhầm lẫn các bác cho tên, nick và số đt để tiện ghi sổ. hiện tại là có.
1 bác tuấn hói dk 3  - 4 bộ
2.bác tân trần phong 1 bộ
3. 1 bác ở huế  ( chỉ có số đt) 1 bộ
4. 1 bác tên tuấn đt 09011579999 1 bộ
5. 1 vài bác đã zalo mấy hôm trước nhưng ko nhớ hết, nếu đọc tin xác nhận lại cho mình nhé.
P/s:
- Hàng ko nhiều, giá tốt (bao giá cùng loại luôn) mình ưu tiên rao bán trên diễn đàn này trước, còn thừa mình sẽ chuyển bán xang kênh đồ chế, chợ đồ mộc,...trên facebok (giá trên facebok có thể sẽ hơn giá tại đây )
- sau hôm thứ 3 tuần này sẽ chốt đơn trên sàn này.
thank và kính báo

----------


## maxx.side

Đăng ký 2 bộ nhám mini nhé, inbox giúp mình stk

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Đăng ký 2 bộ nhám mini nhé, inbox giúp mình stk


ok bác đã inbox cho bác

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em đăng kí 1 bộ  chà nhám nhé, bác cho STK. Thanks,

----------


## zinken2

> Em đăng kí 1 bộ  chà nhám nhé, bác cho STK. Thanks,


ok bác. đã xác nhận và ghi sổ hàng về sẽ chuyển cho bác

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## zinken2

> Em củng dặn 1 bộ mà tình hình khan hiếm quá chắc khó tới em nên nếu có bể gạch thì bác cứ gửi cho em nhé ( Tân Vũng Tàu )


bác tân trần văn nếu có vào diễn đàn thì xác nhận đăng ký để bên mình ghi sổ kết đơn nhé, bác nhắn gửi cho bác mình có đâu dịa chỉ mà gửi. thank

----------


## Tuấn

Anh ui lúc nào mấy cái chà nhám này anh ới em chạy qua lấy a nha. Thanks anh

----------


## zinken2

> Anh ui lúc nào mấy cái chà nhám này anh ới em chạy qua lấy a nha. Thanks anh


ok. bác yêu cầu 5 bộ. chốt cho bác 4 bộ (vừa chẵn tiền, vừa dành cho bác khác, ko dùng hết tặng bạn yêu độ chế quý 250k). ở tận đồng văn lên hà nội hơi xa, hàng về ship cho bác đỡ đi lại. con này vào tay bác phát huy nhiều đây, coi như rũa máy đi. luồn lách, uốn lượn các kiểu.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## huyquynhbk

> ok. bác yêu cầu 5 bộ. chốt cho bác 4 bộ (vừa chẵn tiền, vừa dành cho bác khác, ko dùng hết tặng bạn yêu độ chế quý 250k). ở tận đồng văn lên hà nội hơi xa, hàng về ship cho bác đỡ đi lại. con này vào tay bác phát huy nhiều đây, coi như rũa máy đi. luồn lách, uốn lượn các kiểu.


hehe bác Tuấn ở trên HN bác ơi.đi làm đi qua khu nhà bác đấy.keke

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> hehe bác Tuấn ở trên HN bác ơi.đi làm đi qua khu nhà bác đấy.keke


Bia đê cụ Quềnh ui :P

----------


## zinken2

> hehe bác Tuấn ở trên HN bác ơi.đi làm đi qua khu nhà bác đấy.keke


mình biết nhà bác tuấn ở hà nội, nhưng cha này yêu xưởng hơn nhà, (nhà toàn con gái) ko những vậy thỉnh thoảng hắn còn mất tích vài tháng khi ở mộc châu, khi ở lai châu. cứ đâu nuôi bò lấy sữa là hắn đến kiếm ăn

----------


## Tuấn

> mình biết nhà bác tuấn ở hà nội, nhưng cha này yêu xưởng hơn nhà, (nhà toàn con gái) ko những vậy thỉnh thoảng hắn còn mất tích vài tháng khi ở mộc châu, khi ở lai châu. cứ đâu nuôi bò lấy sữa là hắn đến kiếm ăn


Dạ em làm nghề vắt sữa bò bác ạ, nhiều khi đi đâu...quen tay... ngại lém cơ ạ, dưng mà dẻo cực nha bác :P

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hôm trước ảnh cứ thuận tay vắt sữa mấy em trong quán bia  :Wink:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Hôm trước ảnh cứ thuận tay vắt sữa mấy em trong quán bia


chắc cụ Gamo dẫn cụ hói đi chứ giề.hehe
@cụ Tuấn : ok cụ, để e alo mấy cụ kia xem lịch ntn. có gì e alo cụ nhé.keke

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp nào. lại thanh lý biến tần và sp 3kw 24000v/p (
ms38
biến tần YASKAWA VSMINI J7 3.7kw hình thức 85%, kích thước gọn ko cồng kềnh hàng mini mà. đã tes ko tải và cài đặt 400hz, u vào 230v hiện mất hai miếng ốp che phần đấu dây (lắp trong tủ điện thì ko cần) giá bán tại xưởng 1.350k, giá đóng gói đi ship 1.400k (ship khách mua trả nhe. con này đóng gói chắc phải kiếm xốp quây vì vc bây giờ ẩu quá). để đỡ mất công up ảnh lên diễn đàn mình đề nghị ai quan tâm mình gửi ảnh, video qua zalo trực tiếp nhé (ko hiểu có vi phạm nội quy diễn đàn ko. bây giờ zalo phổ biến nên áp dụng kiểu này tránh lãng phí tài nguyên diễn  đàn. mình góp ý là vậy, nếu ko được thì mình sửa sau)
ms39 
 sp 3kw 24000v/p, colet ER 20, xuất xứ TQ, ko tháo nên ko rõ mã vòng bi ,  hàng 2nd . hình thức bình thường, 2 cọc nước zin đã thay bằng cọc đồng, chân giắc thay mới, có 1 vết khía đuôi sp, nhưng ko ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng. con này về các bác phải thay vòng bi nhé, tes ở 250 HZ đã kêu và ồn rồi. con này ưu tiên bán ghép đôi với ms 32 biến tần BET 3kw nó là cặp đôi hoàn hảo. giá cần tiền gấp nên cũng bèo luôn: 3.1 TR/ bt và sp.  ai có nhu cầu ới mình sẽ có ảnh gửi zalo . tạm thế đã đi gom tiền đã. thank

----------


## zinken2

> up tiếp nào. lại thanh lý biến tần và sp 3kw 24000v/p (
> ms38
> biến tần YASKAWA VSMINI J7 3.7kw hình thức 85%, kích thước gọn ko cồng kềnh hàng mini mà. đã tes ko tải và cài đặt 400hz, u vào 230v hiện mất hai miếng ốp che phần đấu dây (lắp trong tủ điện thì ko cần) giá bán tại xưởng 1.350k, giá đóng gói đi ship 1.400k (ship khách mua trả nhe. con này đóng gói chắc phải kiếm xốp quây vì vc bây giờ ẩu quá). để đỡ mất công up ảnh lên diễn đàn mình đề nghị ai quan tâm mình gửi ảnh, video qua zalo trực tiếp nhé (ko hiểu có vi phạm nội quy diễn đàn ko. bây giờ zalo phổ biến nên áp dụng kiểu này tránh lãng phí tài nguyên diễn  đàn. mình góp ý là vậy, nếu ko được thì mình sửa sau)
> ms39 
>  sp 3kw 24000v/p, colet ER 20, xuất xứ TQ, ko tháo nên ko rõ mã vòng bi ,  hàng 2nd . hình thức bình thường, 2 cọc nước zin đã thay bằng cọc đồng, chân giắc thay mới, có 1 vết khía đuôi sp, nhưng ko ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng. con này về các bác phải thay vòng bi nhé, tes ở 250 HZ đã kêu và ồn rồi. con này ưu tiên bán ghép đôi với ms 32 biến tần BET 3kw nó là cặp đôi hoàn hảo. giá cần tiền gấp nên cũng bèo luôn: 3.1 TR/ bt và sp.  ai có nhu cầu ới mình sẽ có ảnh gửi zalo . tạm thế đã đi gom tiền đã. thank


cập nhật : mã số 38 biến tần 3.7kw đã có chủ ạ

----------


## zinken2

ms 40
Máy quấn (màng, dây hoặc quấn gì đó tùy các bác sáng chế). cấu tạo: động cơ AC 220v 90W + hộp giảm tốc 1/5, truyền qua nhông xích tới cụm phanh 24v. cụm phanh này gắn trục quấn. đặc biệt là trục quấn có 3 cánh có thể tăng chỉnh đường kính (min 74 mã khoảng 84) để phục vụ tháo lắp lô quấn. Cùng với hệ cơ đó có hộp điều khiển on/off, đổi chiều, điều tốc. tóm lại các bác cắp điện 220 cho hộp đk và cấp 24 vdc cho phanh là có 1 bộ quấn dây (có căng lòng lô).
P/s:  + trục căng lòng lô có thể tháo riêng để ứng dụng riêng. lòng lô hình như có hệ điều chỉnh độ bám kiểu côn giữa vỏ lô và trục lô để chống đứt màng, trên lòng lô tĩnh có thước chia hệ m
        + bộ chuyền động đổi chiều có thê dùng cho ứng dụng khác 
        + cả bộ nặng tầm 17Kg, kết cấu chắc chắn inox và thép. kích thước như hình, đã tes điện (chưa cấp dc cho phanh)
giá: cả bộ là 1.4 tr . mua riêng cụm lô và phanh là 600k.

bác nào có nhu cầu chi tiết hơn xin zalo trao đổi. (khách quen có giá yêu thương)
thank

----------


## zinken2

> ms37.
> băng nhám mini. phục vụ các bác cơ khí, mộc...cái này được lắp lên máy mài tay để sử dụng. ngày trước mình có DIY bán trên kênh đồ chế, nay đã có hàng sản xuất công nghiệp mình đăng xem bác nào có nhu cầu thì ủng hộ. bộ này có thể luồn lách linh hoạt để đánh nhám đầu ống, khe hẹp..., thiết bị có 3 cần căng nhám tùy theo nhu cầu, vị trí cần nhám, dây nhám có loại thô, mịn. máy có lái băng nhám, .dân cơ khí nhìn cái là biết lắp chắc ko cần nói nhiều. hàng mới chất lượng ok . giá 250k/ bộ (xem ảnh)
> Đính kèm 66338Đính kèm 66339Đính kèm 66340
> thank


lại có hàng băng nhám mini phục vụ các bác nhé. giá vẫn vậy ạ.
thank

----------


## zinken2

ms41
một vài món linh tinh: (bán hộ chú em)
1. vét lỗ khoan, taro...kết cấu dạng con ốc, phù hợp với vật liệu mềm (kl mầu, plastic...) cấu tạo thép mac cao, thấm titan. 1 bộ bao gồm 4 cái như hình. (hàng đã được kiểm định với KL mầu: vết vét mịn, đẹp, chưa dùng với sắt nhé) giá 300k/bộ  (mua lẻ inbox hoặc zalo nhé) có 1 bộ duy nhất, hàng mới.
2. đồ uốn ống 3in1. uốn 90 độ - 180 độ. tiện dụng phù hợp độ chế. hàng mới: có 2 bộ . giá 280k.
3. két mini. phục vụ cho bác nào có  4 bánh để linh tinh tránh mất đồ khi rửa xe... hoặc để đồ, chế cốp xe máy ... giá 300k

thank

----------


## zinken2

ms42
đồng nát đồng nát
1. 
các loại công tắc ( hành trình, cơ, từ...) cầy chì, bộ nguồn...công tắc ht cơ bật tanh tách, từ thì lười tes chắc ok (hàng mới để lâu)... cả mớ 200k.

2.
driver 1 cái của nhất sơn, 1 cái của TQ (cái này khi xưa mua mới, chạy 1 tuần rồi hỏng coi như phá nghiên cứu); 1BOB mach 3 TQ , 1 của K2cnc thiết kế lắp láp từ lâu rồi. 100k/ mớ (đã bán)

3. 
hai con AC sever misu 400w và pana nhỏ xinh (quay trơn chu) + 1 con biến tần Pháp 1.5KW ( hỏng công suất do cắm nhầm IN/OU): 250k/ mớ.
tạm vậy đã. (đã có bác tuấn gạch rồi ạ) (đã bán)
thank

----------


## tuandd1

> ms42
> đồng nát đồng nát
> 1. 
> các loại công tắc ( hành trình, cơ, từ...) cầy chì, bộ nguồn...công tắc ht cơ bật tanh tách, từ thì lười tes chắc ok (hàng mới để lâu)... cả mớ 200k.
> 
> 2.
> driver 1 cái của nhất sơn, 1 cái của TQ (cái này khi xưa mua mới, chạy 1 tuần rồi hỏng coi như phá nghiên cứu); 1BOB mach 3 TQ , 1 của K2cnc thiết kế lắp láp từ lâu rồi. 100k/ mớ
> 
> 3. 
> ...


E lấy mớ 2 servo + bt pháp nhé.

----------

zinken2

----------


## ktshung

em gạch mớ 2 nhé 100k

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> em gạch mớ 2 nhé 100k


ok. giữ cho bác

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp đồng nát.
4. át chống giật, khởi động từ kèm rơle nhiệt, cầu đấu dây. hàng japan hoạt động tốt. 300k/ mớ 
.
5. step mỹ trâu bò, nặng chịch 150k (đã bán)

6. nam châm điện 220v hàng mới, hút khỏe. 200k
.
7. hầm bà làng: lõi bi ống (đều mới nhưng han do bảo quản ko tốt). bi C, chặn ray tròn nhôm các loại, bi ống dài có vỏ....2 con áo nút vít me bằng thép; 2 sa trượt 20 + 1 con sứt đầu chặn bi; 1 con sa trượt hiwin mới nhưng rơi bi (gói trong túi ni lon); FK 2 c; ôm sp DC... giá 350k/mớ.
.
8. vít me nsk 20 bước 5, 2 đầu mối bi hành trình cỡ 150mm (mới, han gỉ chút xíu do bảo quản) có 2 chiếc: 200k/2c.
.
tạm thế đã còn rèm che bụi, cáp xích nhựa... chưa lôi ra chụp ảnh được.
Các bác ủng hộ, hốt hộ em cho đỡ chật xưởng. giá thấy rẻ quá trả thêm em cũng nhận, mà mắc quá trả bớt em cũng ừ thoải mái nhé các bác.
thank

----------


## ktshung

để em xem còn gì hay lấy luôn

----------


## ktshung

thôi em lấy luôn con step Mỹ nhé, nhắn em stk em chuyển tiền ạ

----------


## zinken2

ms 43 (đã bán)
combo mini: 
1. bộ XYZ. ful nhôm anod X,Y vít me thường bước 1 thì phải, trượt mang cá, ht 20mm. Z trượt mang cá, thanh răng ngiêng, có khóa hãm ht 400. hệ mang cá cả 3 trục đều có vít chỉnh zơ. thêm cái bàn con là có con CNC dạng C (cơ). giá 150k

2. XYZ 3 tầng, ful nhôm, hệ mang cá, thanh răng, ht 30mm,... giá 150k
 
3. X và A. ful nhôm,  X ray 8, vit me thường bước 2, có chia vạch như panme. giá 150k

thank

----------


## ali35

> lại có hàng băng nhám mini phục vụ các bác nhé. giá vẫn vậy ạ.
> thank
> Đính kèm 66729


cái băng nhám mini này còn ko bác ơi

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Mình lấy ms43 bộ xyz nhôm đen nhé, vừa đt bác ko thấy nhấc máy. Thanks

----------

zinken2

----------


## vanminh989

bác cho hỏi 2 sa trượt 20 + 1 con sứt đầu chặn bi của hãng nào vậy ạ

----------

zinken2

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

E lấy 2 bộ xyz trong ma 43 nhé

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> cái băng nhám mini này còn ko bác ơi


còn bác nhé

----------


## zinken2

> bác cho hỏi 2 sa trượt 20 + 1 con sứt đầu chặn bi của hãng nào vậy ạ


con ấy của CSK bác nhé

----------


## zinken2

ms44
combo chao mini.
Ful nhôm. Phần điện XY đủ steps và encoder, khớp nối. chỉ thiếu driver. nguyên lý hoạt động: khi xy chuyển động bàn nghiêng theo 2 phương x và y. giá 900k
Đính kèm 66854Đính kèm 66855
 bác nào quan tâm zalo để có thêm chi tiết. (có gạch)

----------


## zinken2

ms 45
combo trục A
combo này nguyên zin đi kèm máy laser phi kim 6090 USA , ứng dụng khắc khắc những vật tròn như chai lọ...kết cấu thép, ray tròn, có khóa cữ bằng nam châm vĩnh cửu, truyền động quay bằng step dây đai răng hàng chất lượng . nặng tầm 9kg dài khoảng 600 rộng 220 . Ứng dụng tùy nhu cầu các bác. giá ra đi 950k (ưu tiên qua xưởng lấy, nếu phải Ship + thêm 50 k công đóng hàng )
Đính kèm 66859Đính kèm 66867
bác nào quan tâm zalo có thêm chi tiết. thank

----------


## vufree

Gạch bộ trục A nhé.... bác cho xin tí ảnh ạ

----------


## zinken2

> Gạch bộ trục A nhé.... bác cho xin tí ảnh ạ


đã chuyển ảnh cho bác, ko hiểu sao ảnh ko lên ta,

----------


## ktshung

em hỏi bác tìm ra chống tâm cho em chưa?

----------


## tuandd1

> ms44
> combo chao mini.
> Ful nhôm. Phần điện XY đủ steps và encoder, khớp nối. chỉ thiếu driver. nguyên lý hoạt động: khi xy chuyển động bàn nghiêng theo 2 phương x và y. giá 900k
> Đính kèm 66854Đính kèm 66855
>  bác nào quan tâm zalo để có thêm chi tiết. (có gạch)


Xin lỗi a, em tạm hủy gạch con này nhé.

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp nào.
lại có băng nhám mini phục vụ các bác nhé, giá vẫn vậy ( các bác tham khảo ms 37 ở trên nhé). thank

----------


## zinken2

ms 46: 
combo thep NSK dài tổng 480 ht 265 rộng 60 ray áp má, vm 15/10. bích moter thép.  chưa vệ sịnh, chất lượng ok. nặng 5kg. giá chưa ship 750k.
vào việc bác nào thì hú nhé. thank
vài hình ảnh em nó

----------


## zinken2

ms47 (hàng thanh lý) (đã bán)
 nhôm mặt bàn rộng 125, cao 25, chỗ dầy nhất là  4mm. hàng đã qua sử dụng nhưng rất ít lỗ, ko vênh, không ô xy hóa.( lưu ý đây là loại dầy do vậy 1m nặng tầm 2.4 kg chứ ko phải loại 2kg/m). giá cắt lẻ 170 k/m. lấy hết 8 cây, mỗi cây dài 2.18m thì giá ưu đãi rất nhiều.  bác nào vào việc thì hú nhé. thank

----------


## zinken2

ms48 ( hàng thanh lý)
toàn bộ phần cơ máy Hfamy 400400 (thiếu trục z) nặng tầm hơn 2 tạ, cững vững, phù hợp gia công kim loại mầu, đá, sắt thì hơi đuối  (nợ hình chụp sau) giá bèo. bác nào quan tâm liên hệ nhé. thank

----------


## zinken2

ms 49 thép hộp và vai máy (hàng thanh lý) 
thép hộp 200 x 100 x 7mm dài 1.7m , nặng khoảng 50kg. đã phay phẳng vị trí đặt ray, gối. Vai máy bằng nhôm dày 20mm. vai và hộp kết nhau thành 1 bộ phù hợp cho trục X máy 1325 quảng cáo, gỗ 1 đầu. bác nào thấy vào việc thì hú nhé.

thank

----------


## zinken2

up tiếp nào. vỏ tủ hàn quốc.

----------


## tvn24680

> ms47 (hàng thanh lý)
>  nhôm mặt bàn rộng 125, cao 25, chỗ dầy nhất là  4mm. hàng đã qua sử dụng nhưng rất ít lỗ, ko vênh, không ô xy hóa.( lưu ý đây là loại dầy do vậy 1m nặng tầm 2.4 kg chứ ko phải loại 2kg/m). giá cắt lẻ 170 k/m. lấy hết 8 cây, mỗi cây dài 2.18m thì giá ưu đãi rất nhiều.  bác nào vào việc thì hú nhé. thank


Cắt theo yêu cầu hả bác. Nếu đc, cắt cho em 5 thanh, mỗi thanh dài đúng 1m nhé

----------

zinken2

----------


## zinken2

> Cắt theo yêu cầu hả bác. Nếu đc, cắt cho em 5 thanh, mỗi thanh dài đúng 1m nhé


8 cây có người lấy hết rồi, để mình moi tiếp thêm nhé, có thêm mình dăng tiếp. thank

----------


## zinken2

ms 50 nhôm mặt bàn (hàng thanh lý)
loại này kích thước mặt cắt là rộng 100 cao 15. chỗ nhôm dầy nhất (khe chữ T) là 6mm, chỗ mỏng nhất là 1.2mm. có 2 cây mỗi cây dài 2.44m, trên mỗi cây có 2 - 3 lỗ, hàn ko công vênh, ko bẹp méo, mặt sáng. 350k/2 cây.

bác nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ nhé. thank

----------


## zinken2

ms 51: bệ thép siêu nặng
kích thước 400 x 300. chỗ bắt ray dày 70mm. phần bắt ray đẵ phay phẳng, có thành dựa ray, bên còn lại có ốc vi chỉnh ray, tâm khoảng cách 2 lỗ bắt ray là 80 (ray 30 trở lên). nặng tầm 45 - 50 kg. con này phù hợp với việc làm comboY cho 1 con máy C framy, hoặc H framy hành trình 300 x 400. bác nào thấy vào việc thì hú nhé. thank

bổ xung thêm thông tin: con này vốn dĩ là trục Z của máy cnc, mặt đáy cũng phay phẳng rồi nhé. mới tìm thấy vít me, gối, ray của nó. thêm vài hình ảnh

----------


## zinken2

mã 52 đế combo thép trắng
kích thước: bản dày 17mm, rộng 170mm, dài 1.68m. có sẵn 2 gân chụi lực phay cho ray 20 (cao so nền đế là 15mm), có thành dựa ray, thép trắng. có thể cắt ngắn theo yêu cầu ví dụ 2 đoạn 900 và 780. vào việc bác nào thì hú nhé. hiện tại đang có khách muốn cắt lấy đoạn 920 vậy còn bác nào muốn lấy phần còn lại khoảng 760 (x cho máy ht 450) thì hú nhé. tổng nặng 43kg. 
Đính kèm 71880Đính kèm 71881. thank

----------


## zinken2

mã 53. sp dưa hấu 3.7kw 18000v/p (mua hộ và bây giờ lại bán hộ chú em)
con này lấy của 1 bác có uy tín trên dd, từng sưu tầm nhiều đồ về SP do vậy chất lượng ok nhé) mua sao bán vậy. phù hợp việc chạy kim loại mầu, vòng bi to tổ bố,  nặng tầm 40kg vỏ gang xuất xứ nhật, làm mát tự nhiên nên hơi to ngang . có kèm cán dao c16 nối dài. nợ ảnh, bác nào có nhu cầu thì hú nhé để trao đổi kỹ hơn.  thank

----------


## Minhhp1983

> mã 52 đế combo thép trắng
> kích thước: bản dày 17mm, rộng 170mm, dài 1.68m. có sẵn 2 gân chụi lực phay cho ray 20 (cao so nền đế là 15mm), có thành dựa ray, thép trắng. có thể cắt ngắn theo yêu cầu ví dụ 2 đoạn 900 và 780. ray đi theo nó là loại tuzibaki 20 nhật. vào việc bác nào thì hú nhé. hiện tại đang có khách muốn cắt lấy đoạn 920 vậy còn bác nào muốn lấy phần còn lại khoảng 760 (x cho máy ht 450) thì hú nhé. tổng nặng 43kg. 
> Đính kèm 71880Đính kèm 71881. thank


Giá cả thanh là bao nhiêu tiền bác ơi

----------


## Su57

> Giá cả thanh là bao nhiêu tiền bác ơi


Bác báo giá cắt thành 850mm. Hợp lí thì em múc ạ. Thanks.

----------


## zinken2

> Bác báo giá cắt thành 850mm. Hợp lí thì em múc ạ. Thanks.


có bác dặt gạch lấy 1m rồi do vậy ko đủ  dài cho bác nữa. còn 1 cây nguyên dài 1,68m nữa, bác lấy thì đợi ghép nhé. thank

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

> mã 52 đế combo thép trắng
> kích thước: bản dày 17mm, rộng 170mm, dài 1.68m. có sẵn 2 gân chụi lực phay cho ray 20 (cao so nền đế là 15mm), có thành dựa ray, thép trắng. có thể cắt ngắn theo yêu cầu ví dụ 2 đoạn 900 và 780. vào việc bác nào thì hú nhé. hiện tại đang có khách muốn cắt lấy đoạn 920 vậy còn bác nào muốn lấy phần còn lại khoảng 760 (x cho máy ht 450) thì hú nhé. tổng nặng 43kg. 
> Đính kèm 71880Đính kèm 71881. thank


Bác đã quy phạm nội quy diễn đàn,đăng bài k để giá,

----------

ppgas

----------


## zinken2

ms 53. xương combo nhôm yamaha:
kích thước xem trên ảnh, bộ này dùng ray 20 nhé, hình thức (thân và nắp) đẹp, ko méo bẹp, 1 chút bẩn lau dầu hết luôn nhé. hành trình 600mm trở lên, tất cả lỗ ray, gối bi.. đều có sẵn các bác chỉ việc về lắp thôi nhé. phù hợp cho x máy 6090. giá chưa bao ship 1tr
 
. bác nào quan tâm liên hệ nhé . thank

----------


## zinken2

ms 54: mặt ban nhôm (đã anod)
- kích thước xem trên ảnh, nhôm dầy 5mm, xương khung 30x20. mặt thuận có phay sẵn các rãnh sâu 3mm. cái này phù hợp với việc chế cháo mặt bàn cho máy cắt gỗ, xẻ nhôm...nếu muốn dùng mặt phẳng thì đảo mặt nhé. xương khung cứng cáp, xương và khung đã anod ko xước gì cả. giá bán chưa ship 650k. thank

----------


## tvn24680

Nói thật là em nhìn k biết kt nó bao nhiêu

----------


## zinken2

> Nói thật là em nhìn k biết kt nó bao nhiêu


bác muốn biết kích thước ms nào. có thể ảnh chụp ko nét bác thông cảm, trông ảnh thì: 1 xương combo nhôm: dài 1m x cao 100mm x rộng 170mm. chỗ dày nhất là 30mm. 2 tấm nhôm có kích thước là 540 x 650mm . nhôm dầy 5mm khung xương mặt cắt các thanh là 20 x30mm.

----------


## zinken2

ms55 khung máy H hạng nặng.
khối lượng tầm 1.5 tấn. kết cấu thép. hành trình có bản (nếu làm máy H) Y x X x z: 1000 x 750 x 500mm. trên combo X đã có phay vị trí ray (4 ray 15 dạng con lăn THK). vai máy, combo x đều có hệ thống điều chỉnh góc vuông (tăng, kéo..) rất tiện lợi cho việc chỉnh vuông. giá như hình tại xưởng là 17tr. một số hình ảnh của nó đây. bác nào quan tâm liên hệ để có thêm chi tiết. thank

----------


## zinken2

ms 56 ray 15 NSK:
cặp ray NSK 15 bock loại có cánh, tổng dài 830mm, hành trình dư 600mm. chất lượng ok chuyển động êm ko xượng. hàng đã qua sử dụng, tự đánh giá 90% . giá 900k/ cặp ray 4 blocl. thank

----------


## phamtuongdk

> mã 52 đế combo thép trắng
> kích thước: bản dày 17mm, rộng 170mm, dài 1.68m. có sẵn 2 gân chụi lực phay cho ray 20 (cao so nền đế là 15mm), có thành dựa ray, thép trắng. có thể cắt ngắn theo yêu cầu ví dụ 2 đoạn 900 và 780. vào việc bác nào thì hú nhé. hiện tại đang có khách muốn cắt lấy đoạn 920 vậy còn bác nào muốn lấy phần còn lại khoảng 760 (x cho máy ht 450) thì hú nhé. tổng nặng 43kg. 
> Đính kèm 71880Đính kèm 71881.Đính kèm 71882 thank


Loại này còn đoạn nào không bác chủ ?

----------


## zinken2

còn nguyên combo dài 1.7m kích thức khác như loại trên

----------


## myphamachi

> C&#242;n 1 con v&#226;n chạy th&#236; em gạch nha


 Em chào anh, em nhung đây ạ. anh, nhớ em ko ạ?

----------

lituan219

----------


## zinken2

MS 57. đồng hồ so hàng bãi.
tình trạng mặt bị nứt. còn lại hoạt động trơn tru.  xuất xứ và các thông số  kỹ thuật các bác chek trên ảnh nhé. giá đơn chiếc: 170k/c . mua từ 2c - 5c là 160k/c. từ 10 c trở lên giá là 125k ( có khoảng 100c). giá trên chưa có ship. thank
hình ảnh em nó:

----------


## zinken2

MS 57. đồng hồ so hàng bãi.
tình trạng mặt bị nứt. còn lại hoạt động trơn tru.  xuất xứ và các thông số  kỹ thuật các bác chek trên ảnh nhé. giá đơn chiếc: 170k/c . mua từ 2c - 5c là 160k/c. từ 10 c trở lên giá là 125k ( có khoảng 100c). giá trên chưa có ship. thank
hình ảnh em nó:

----------

